# Aww, how cute.



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Sorry but I SEE HEBREW WHAT THE FUCK I CAN READ THIS.


Yeah the mystic feeling is ruined by having "can I offer you some bedding"* as one of the magical voodoo phrases.

Full translation for the curious:
Soul and faith are big thief of guy. 
Please allow me to introduce myself*. 
I am a man of wealth and taste. 
I've been around for a long, long year.

*edit: I misread this line. See below, apparently it's a Rolling Stones song. (I also got order of lines wrong, but that's because they apparently start from bottom. There is no first in a circle)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> There is no Sailor Sun.


Sailor Galaxia?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> Yeah the mystic feeling is ruined by having "can I offer you some bedding" as one of the magical voodoo phrases.
> 
> Full translation for the curious:
> Soul and faith are big thief of guy.
> ...


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Superfluous said:


>


Yep, that's it! And here I was wondering why they came up with such random sentences. 
and I actually misread the bedding (It really says "myself") so a decent ish translation other than a totally garbled last line.

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul to waste


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Naw dude, if anything Enneagram type 4 is Moon, and type 5 is Mercury. Mercury seeks knowledge, and no one gets more emo than Moon.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Naw dude, if anything Enneagram type 4 is Moon, and type 5 is Mercury. Mercury seeks knowledge, and no one gets more emo than Moon.


Except for Pluto, of course, Pluto got so emo that they eventually kicked him out of the clique for damping their style by constantly butting into Neptune's space.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

ficsci said:


> Naw dude, if anything Enneagram type 4 is Moon, and type 5 is Mercury. Mercury seeks knowledge, and no one gets more emo than Moon.


The moon's phases are cycles of it's turning. I don't see anyone being as aware as the notions of life, and the infinite cycles of hell from every angle, than a five. The moon is emotional, but it's very cold and detached. The brightness is literally just a reflection, therefore void. No offense, fives.

The sun is fitting for the 4 because they are not lit externally, but internally. They easily fuel the solar system, but cannot warm itself, and thus is where the pain forms.



> Where is my warmth? My sunlight? Why does everyone get to move around and I'm just sitting here. It's almost as if they're mocking me???


_it's the fucking sun._



O_o said:


> Except for Pluto, of course, Pluto got so emo that they eventually kicked him out of the clique for damping their style by constantly butting into Neptune's space.


Pluto is Hades planet, so it had to be damned. xD


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

double post


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Superfluous said:


> The moon's phases are cycles of it's turning. I don't see anyone being as aware as the notions of life, and the infinite cycles of hell from every angle, than a five. The moon is emotional, but it's very cold and detached. The brightness is literally just a reflection, therefore void. No offense, fives.
> 
> The sun is fitting for the 4 because they are not lit externally, but internally. They easily fuel the solar system, but cannot warm itself, and thus is where the pain forms.
> 
> ...


I can just image the moon with a huge magnifying glass, observing the earth and all there is to learn from it. 
But it's arguable that the moon can present other things, after all it is very clingy to earth and wants us to feel its impact through tides and etc.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

O_o said:


> I can just image the moon with a huge magnifying glass, observing the earth and all there is to learn from it.
> But it's arguable that the moon can present other things, after all it is very clingy to earth and wants us to feel its impact through tides and etc.


True.


----------

